# Beamshots of 2x18650 MN21 and others....



## Strauss (May 20, 2007)

Well, I finally got all my eggs in one basket and got my MN21/leefbody set-up. I am using a KT2 turbohead on a Leef C-C 2x18650 body, with unprotected LG 2600mah cells and a Leef McClicky. I couldn't be any happier with it's performance, as I am seeing ~750 lumens out the front on fresh cells measured in my homemade lightbox(which has been suprisingly accurate). I took some beamshots of my other incans, and adjusted my camera setting so that the ROP and MN21 didn't blow out the picture. Lets start the show....(all cells are fresh)

Here is a picture of the new Leef set-up:










*MN21/Leefbody 2x18650/2600mah cells(~750 lumens)*





*2D ROP-LE HOLA/MOP reflector & UCL lens/2200mah cells(~700 lumens)*





*Magcharger/WA1160/been sitting on charger for weeks(~400 lumens)*





*2C ROP-LE LOLA/stock reflector & Boro lens/2200mah cells(~300 lumens)*





*LF EO-9/2x17670's/Leef McClicky(~310 lumens)*





*LF HO-4/1x17670(~80 lumens)*

I will update later with pics of all the lights. All lumen figures quoted were "torch" lumens with freshly charged cells. Hope you all enjoy, questions/comments/concerns always welcome


----------



## SCblur (May 20, 2007)

Wow, great beamshots, thanks. That LF HO-4 looks positively sickly after the MN21. That's the problem I'm having as I start building higher powered incans. I don't want to use my smaller lights anymore, cause they look so pale. I remember when a P60 looked like a mini-sun when I first started collecting nice lights, and now it seems as pale as a maglite when I compare it to my other stuff. I guess it was a gateway drug. It got me hooked, but I'm on to bigger and better now.


----------



## BBL (May 20, 2007)

The MN21 is supposed to be used in the millenium-series turboheads - does it even perform fully in the KT-2?


----------



## kakster (May 20, 2007)

Apart from the KT4's shock isolation, there is no difference.

In fact, because the reflector is not reccessed in the KT2, you get a few more lumens coming out the front.


----------



## cue003 (May 20, 2007)

Will the MN15 work in that setup? That seems to be the bulb of choice these days for extra runtime in the M6... they are calling it the X-low bulb. 

Just wondering.

Curtis


----------



## ICUDoc (May 20, 2007)

Strauss
Thanks for the beamshots- The big white hotspot from the MN21 / KT4 / 2*18650s is a blast and your shots depict it really nicely. I like the combo a lot- AND it's guilt-free lumens.
Do you mind me asking where you sourced the LG 2600s?
And do you think you'll try out Leef's 2C setup (Big Leef System)? That looks like power to spare.


----------



## cfromc (May 20, 2007)

ICUDoc, the LGs are available at Battery Junction.

Strauss, have you tried the ROP hi on the LG 2600s?


----------



## Troop#26 (May 20, 2007)

What kinda run time are you looking at with the MN21 and the 2 X 18650 combo?

Stephen


----------



## Strauss (May 20, 2007)

ICUDoc said:


> Strauss
> And do you think you'll try out Leef's 2C setup (Big Leef System)? That looks like power to spare.


 
I am already on the sign-up list for a 2-Cell set-up


----------



## Strauss (May 20, 2007)

Troop#26 said:


> What kinda run time are you looking at with the MN21 and the 2 X 18650 combo?
> 
> Stephen


 
About ~15min. till output drops to around 50%.


And as far as the ROP high goes, yes I did power it up with the LG's. It went from ~700 to ~725 lumens out the front. I did not test runtime....


----------



## cfromc (May 21, 2007)

Thanks Strauss, I was just wondering if they got the ROP closer to the MN21. Looks like they are pretty close. The ROP should run for over 30 minutes on the 2600s. Mine uses exactly 4 amps.


----------



## ICUDoc (May 21, 2007)

Thanks cfromc.


----------



## SCblur (May 21, 2007)

Will a SF M-series head (my M3 head to be precise) fit onto the leef 2C setup? If so, I might have to get one.

_*nevermind, I just found the BigLeef thread. I'll be getting one of those for sure. Perfect addition to any SF lego collection. Leef seems to continue inventing things I have never seen or heard of, but can't possibly do without.*_


----------



## cfromc (May 21, 2007)

I believe the Leef C-cell set-up will originally be made for the M series heads. Leef is also talking about doing one for the Mag heads.


----------



## Strauss (May 21, 2007)

cfromc said:


> I believe the Leef C-cell set-up will originally be made for the M series heads. Leef is also talking about doing one for the Mag heads.


 
The initial run will have M-necks and C-necks.....of course I will be getting the C-neck to work with my KT2 head. Mag-necks should come at a later date...


----------



## DM51 (May 21, 2007)

Very good beamshots indeed, and extremely useful comparisons of the different set-ups. I have a sinking feeling this thread is going to cost me some $$$.


----------



## adamlau (Feb 4, 2008)

I have a similar setup running off of 2xIMR-18650E cells to handle the 5A draw. A nice, relatively floody white beam to be sure :thumbsup:. But somehow, the MN21 still fails to impress. I need more :duh2: ...


----------



## copperfox (Feb 22, 2009)

Strauss, do you still have the MN21/KT2 setup and the ROP-LE HOLA from this review? I'm wondering which throws farther. I have a ROP-LE HOLA with MOP like yours, but I want a more concentrated hotspot. Your beamshots are great, but the hotspots are too overexposed for me to tell.


----------



## Strauss (Feb 27, 2009)

copperfox said:


> Strauss, do you still have the MN21/KT2 setup and the ROP-LE HOLA from this review? I'm wondering which throws farther. I have a ROP-LE HOLA with MOP like yours, but I want a more concentrated hotspot. Your beamshots are great, but the hotspots are too overexposed for me to tell.


 
Yes, I still have this set-up. The ROP-HI and MN21 set-up are VERY close in overall output, and throw. The MN21 has one big oval hotspot of light, while the ROP has a smaller hotspot with a bit brighter spill beam.

If you are looking for more throw than your ROP-LE HOLA offers, the KT-head with an MN21 isn't going to cut it :tinfoil: 

The only lights I have ever had that out-throw my ROP and Turbohead have been high output HID's. 

Almost forgot, I am running that MN21 set-up on IMR18650's now which gave me a little more output, but still doesn't out-throw the ROP. I have done all the resistance mods to my ROP, and when the batteries are fresh in both lights, the ROP barely edges out the MN21-IMR18650 set-up in overall brightness.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jul 29, 2009)

Those nice beamshots deserve a bump!


----------

